# Puppy likes to fall asleep on me...



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

...Does that mean I am nothing to her or does it mean she seeks comfort and likes the security?

Or am I just a pile of dirt and need to claim my authority back


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I suspect it's just because she likes to sleep on you; Kilo settled if he was cuddled up as a puppy too, same for Rudi.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Dogless said:


> I suspect it's just because she likes to sleep on you; Kilo settled if he was cuddled up as a puppy too, same for Rudi.


Yeah I find her difficult to settle atm if I don't let her sleep on me, sometimes though I persevere and just falls asleep on her towel, most times after work I can't be bothered.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Hanwombat said:


> Yeah I find her difficult to settle atm if I don't let her sleep on me, sometimes though I persevere and just falls asleep on her towel, most times after work I can't be bothered.


The thing with dogs is you have to be bothered no matter how you feel I think .


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Zasa likes to fall asleep on me, or her mum!! 

To be honest though, a leaner, or a dog that needs to touch you can be an indication of insecurity. Years ago, when I went to working trials training, there was a leaner there, he used to make a big noise, but was a big wuss in all realit!!


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Terence likes to fall asleep on my. In fact, he likes to have skin on skin contact. Is he insecure? NO! Why turn in into something negative? Why not see it as a positive that your dog obviously likes your company and finds it reassuring?


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Yeah I should just enjoy it, I do, shes not my first puppy but she is my FIRST puppy if you get what I mean, previous puppy was family pet, so I don't want her to grow up not respecting me.


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Hanwombat said:


> Yeah I should just enjoy it, I do, shes not my first puppy but she is my FIRST puppy if you get what I mean, previous puppy was family pet, so I don't want her to grow up not respecting me.


You know, keeping her safe and warm and snuggly is going to earn you a lot of respect.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

terencesmum said:


> Terence likes to fall asleep on my. In fact, he likes to have skin on skin contact. Is he insecure? NO! Why turn in into something negative? Why not see it as a positive that your dog obviously likes your company and finds it reassuring?


Steph, that's why I said *can* be a sign of insecurity, you have to see a leaner, or a toucher to appreciate it.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Blade used to love to fall asleep on my chest when we first got him, he doesn't care now! In fact he doesn't even like cuddles, I thought of it kinda like he missed his littermates and being next to another beating heart was soothing for him , he also used to love snuggling into my husbands beard :lol: Now I'm lucky if he curls up on my feet


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Puppy loves you - you are new mammy, puppy is just baby - puppy feels safe and happy with you and wants to be close - especially if you have been to work all day and has missed your company.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Wish my puppy still loved me  Lol


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Just remember you have a puppy now that's going to turn in to a large dog, and chances are they will still want to sleep on you when older..

We don't have an issue with it and never have, Cian at 6 months still likes to sit on us, but even female Rott's are not small so if you think you will have an issue with that when older, I'd start setting the ground rules now for her to sleep else where, rather than let her now and not let her when she is older...


----------

